# Suggestions for Flyfishing/duck hunting skiff??



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I've decided to get a skiff that I can use for FFing on small rivers in AR/TN/GA and also for duckhunting the same. The Gheenoe Classic seems like a top choice.....but what about other manufacturers like Riverhawk, Pheenoe, or others.

I will run a 10-15 HP and most of the time there will only be 2 people, plus a lab. Can the sides of these boats be made a little higher? THanks....John


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

John, I've been duck hunting out of a gheenoe hi-sider for 2 years now, and it's greatest asset is getting into places most boats can't, and staying there, unnoticed. It's a small boat with low sides and with a minimal amount of camo ducks don't flare on it like they would a larger outline. It will pushpole easily over exposed but wet mud flats or through/over the thickest vegetation with 2 people, 3-5 dzn dekes and related gear. It's a suprisingly stable fishing and hunting platform. 99% of the time I actually hunt out of the boat rather than stand in the water. You can safely stand to shoot from it even with 2 people aboard. It's light enough to cartop, throw in the back of your pickup, or portage/drag for a short distance. Think of it as a canoe with 3-5 times the stability. It does get a little cramped when hunting 2 average sized hunters out of it. 

Here's a link to how I built the blind for it: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1195247626

Having said that, it does have it's shortcomings, especially if you need to put two larger hunters in it or go through exposed water to get to your hunting spots. 

I've been fishing out of an LT25 hull for about 3 months now and the extra width/room and stability it offers led me to get a classic hull to convert for duck duty next year. The classic is sorta between the hi-sider and the LT25 in terms of capacity and stability, as well as cost. Lots of folks here can comment better than I can as to the stability comparisons, but I'm expecting it to be considerably more stable than the hi-sider, still maintain the ability to pushpole/drag over certain areas, while increasing it's range and open water capability with more freeboard and beam, along with a 25hp outboard and a jackplate. 

I am picking the hull up tomorrow and can offer some insight into the comparisons between the three hulls. Over the summer I will be converting it to duck-only duty, feel free to PM me if interested in the project. 

The Riverhawk boats are basically the same hulls as the gheenoes without the cult following. I believe they offer some better duck options like flat floors with open layouts (no bench seats), gun boxes and the like all standard. Also a tunnel option I think. They are worth a look for sure. Also they are made a little north of Atlanta, which may or may not be close to you. 

Bottom line if you are looking for the utmost in sneakiness for backwater type areas, I would look at either the hi-sider or classic hull. If your adventures take you a little further from the dock through exposed water, or if stability/room becomes and issue (as in, if you are a big country boy!) then look more toward the classic or even an LT hull. 

-T


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 2009 classic. Tom said it right. I hunt 2 225#+ guys from it. We typically go to the spot and hide it in the bushes and camo net it. I am very happy with the versatility of a classic. I have used it for duck hunting in the am and fishing the flats in the afternoon. Good luck. 
Tom Keep me posted how you are going to camo classic. Are you using the same technique as the HS?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have a 2009 classic.  Tom said it right.   I hunt 2 225#+ guys from it.  We typically go to the spot and hide it in the bushes and camo net it.  I am very happy with the versatility of a classic.  I have used it for duck hunting in the am and fishing the flats in the afternoon.  Good luck.
> Tom  Keep me posted how you are going to camo classic.  Are you using the same technique as the HS?


Something similiar. Something that will be more open layout, easy to move about. The hi-sider ghillie setup is the bomb, I've actually had birds try to land on it while I'm in it. 

-T


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Tom.....thanks for the great feedback. I'm definitely interested in a classic for greater space and stability for both hunting and fishing. I have hunted out of the high sider and liked it but found it somewhat cramped for my liking. I agree about getting into spots others can't and for that I have an Old Town Otter canoe with Trolling motor....weighs 55lbs and fairly stable.

I would love to see some photos of other "duck" boats from Gheenoe owners for more ideas. I've pretty much decided I want 3 benches, all low so I can add low profile swivel seats or just hunt from there. The middle bench will be narrower so I can lay guns/oars/rods down the sides and I'll proabably want it to have a storage well for soft cooler or tackle.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Check over at the custom gheenoe forum, seems there are more hunters there. 

Don't discount the open floorplan, like a low-front-deck classic layout, which has the rear and middle bench, but a false floor up front so you can add a seat base/seat when the need arises. Personally I think the more open the floorplan in a duck boat, the better it is. More room for dekes, guns, etc. 

I know I will get blasted for mentioning this, but take a look at the B52 and B60 duck boat layouts from river hawk boats. 

I'm sure Pugar could build you something like that as well if you wanted to stay with the gheenoe name.

-T


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ducktrooper

Link to pics of a overhaul i did on a classic to duck boat. Man i miss those comfy seats on cold mornings :'( :'( :'(

http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z217/jimmyz750/?action=view&current=ca6810f5.pbw


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

My two fishing buddies both have the Riverhawk B-60 - three bench seat set-up. They are both solid boats that run in skinny water and are very stable. I was researching buying a boat and knew I wanted either a Gheenoe or Riverhawk. My buddy had a Riverhawk on order and didn't hear from the dealer for 2 months (a month after he told him it would be ready). In that time he found a bought one used on craigslist. The dealer I bought my Gheenoe from was actually trying to become a Riverhawk dealer as well, but never heard back from them.

Since I have owned my Gheenoe I have had to call the factory in Titusville twice. Both times a human being answered the phone and knew the answer to my question immediatley...

Not saying that this is the case everywhere, but call around and talk to the dealers/manufacturers yourself...the story might be different now or different where you live, just passing along my experience.

Dave


----------

